# Dumb Question



## SoapFever (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi I'm thinking of maybe selling my soaps. Any I seem to have come across a question that might seem stupid.

I'm using MP bases to make my soap. Do I have to let them cure for a certain period of time before shipping? Is there something I need to do with shipping to help the soap not melt?

Any advice would be appreciated!

Thanks,

Sara


----------



## janallyn (Sep 16, 2010)

i use sfic melt and pour, it depends, i leave my goats milk for 2 weeks to dry with no distortion to the cut bars.  with the like cold process, about three to five days.  everyone seems to have different ideas.  one thing to remember that if it is clear melt and pour it will accept moisture from the air and that will turn it cloudy.

jan in palatka


----------



## SoapFever (Sep 16, 2010)

Thank you so much! I'll keep that in mind!


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 16, 2010)

I don't use milk in mine. They are made & shipped as orders come in. I now shrink wrap all my MP bars, just in case they are going somewhere where it's humid.


----------



## SoapFever (Sep 16, 2010)

Thank you! I have been wrapping mine in cling wrap, but I haven't been heating up the shrink wrap. I'll try that from now on. Also, I was planning to actually wrap it in paper. Would that work too?


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 16, 2010)

You need to wrap it in saran before you wrap it in paper. Paper will stick to the bar and make a huge mess.


----------



## pepperi27 (Sep 18, 2010)

Only in the cooler months like oct-march I have been able to wrap my soap in wax paper. No melting or shrinkage.


----------

